# Headlights on 2000 JD325 (Need Brighter)



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi,

Checked another forum, but curious about what you guys might know.

I have a 2000 JD325. Lately I realized I am spending most of my snow plowing time in night conditions. I thought I might increase the illumination from the headlights by swapping the bulbs. However, it's not worth doing if I burn the lens or reflectors. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, I checked the JD site. JD sells a halogen light kit with heat guards for the reflectors for a steep price of $42. At that price they must be green bulbs that will blind any living thing that gets in your way. I think I'll pass on those! 

Really appreciate hearing from those with similar models (235, 325, 335, 345, 355, 425). Thanks!!

As Always
Kevin


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

I have been told that there is a halogen replacement 1156 bulb available from any auto parts store that sells for around $8 each. I have not tried them yet in my 345 but I plan to. BTW, I tried an LED replacement 1156 bulb and it was not as bright as the standard 1156 so don't waste your time on the LED replacement.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thus far I have found that a $1.99 bulb made by Blazer which is a 50w incadescent bulb works best.....You can find them at Autozone among other places...

No heat issues at all....

Ducati


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I've had good luck using the Blazer halogen replacements as back-up lights on my truck. The housing & lens both are plastic (the reflector _is_ metal) & I haven't had any heat issues. But then again, I don't spend lots of time in reverse either.

Have you considered adding halogen driving light? If you only really need it when you plow, you could rig it to the plow so that it comes off with the plow. You wouldn't have to permanently mod the mower that way. Use a quick connect electrical connector to supply power.

Just a thought.
Angel


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Ducati, what make of tractor do you have the Blazers on?

Angel, Thanks for the thoughts, really not interested in adding much other than replacements to the OEM bulbs. Not a bad idea though to add maybe a post with a regular headlight on it. It could be a big hit on the alternator though!

Inspector, let us know how your halogens work out. Really concerned here about the heat against the plastics.


----------

